# Fond d'ecran de bases sur MAcbook



## prizeporn (15 Août 2006)

J'ai un mac et j'ai effacé sans le vouoir les fond d'ecran de basses qd t- on l'acheter ji tenais ils sont  pas mal si qq sait ou je peux les avoir ou si il pourait me les envoyer encore merci 
ps : j'ai un macbook de 06


----------



## prizeporn (15 Août 2006)

ce avec la plage paradisiaque surtout


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2006)

Envoies moi ton email par message privé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2006)

ton adresse Hotmail est pleine et / ou n'accepte pas les pièces jointes de 3 Mo, j'ai  reçu une dizaine de daemon. Je te zip le fichier et te le met en ligne ce soir


----------

